#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Martin Lightjockey

## admin

Wie werkt er momenteel met Martin Lightjockey? Wie kan hier eens wat meer over vertellen danwel ervaringen uitwisselen. Voor welke toepassingen gebruiken jullie dit? Welke intelligent light hebben jullie hier aan hangen ... ik hoop op deze manier een aardige discussie op gang te brengen aangaande dit software pakket ....

----------


## RadicalBeats

Hallo, Ik ben van plan om lightjockey te gaan gebruiken, ik heb het reeds gedownload en geinstalleerd, maarja zonder controllerkaart kom je niet verder dan wat spelen. Ik denk wel dat het een stuk overzichtelijker is dan mijn lite-puter CX5.

Echter, DMX is toch niets anders dan RS-485? Waarom kan ik niet gewoon een RS-232 naar RS-485 converter gebruiken? dit zal vast niet gaan want martin zal wel een of andere beveiliging aangebracht hebben. Uitdaging voor hackers???

Groeten Jeroen, RadicalBeats drive-in shows

----------


## -Aart-

RS 232 is veels te traag om de 250 Kbit van DMX 512 te halen, buiten dat werkt LJ idd alleen met z'n eigen hardware samen voorzover ik weet. 

Wij gebruiken LJ in combinatie met 4 812'jes, 2 Acrobat's, een Z1200 en een setje RC2's. Het bevalt uitstekend, hoewel het natuurlijk duidelijk "op de groei" aangeschaft is. 
Ik probeer het gebruik van de OV door lichtmensen te stimuleren, maar na een hack draait de rest van ons netwerkje uit veiligheidsoverwegingen alleen nog maar Linux... Binnenkort maar weer eens verderkijken. 

LJ handig en logisch programmeren vind ik overigens nogal een kunst opzich .. Iemand goede tips ?

----------


## DJRenz

Wij gebruiken ook lightjockey. Mijn ervaring er mee is goed ik heb er nog geen echte problemen mee gehad. Het intelligent dat wij er aan hangen is 4x mac 250, 2x mac 300, 4x scan 218, spooky blue laser en atomic en eventueel ook 4x destroyer en 2x acrobat. Wij gebruiken hem voor bijna alle producties waar we intelligent gebruiken.

Check mijn site

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:LJ handig en logisch programmeren vind ik overigens nogal een kunst opzich .. Iemand goede tips ?



Zou zeggen probeer het eens met een volwaardige console. Doet vaak wonderen.

Wat logisch programmeren is?
Iets waar je zelf als operator de logica in ziet <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dave C

Wij gebruiken LJ in disco, met dmx-in en dualscreen valt ieh best wel mee. Als je echt voor live controle wil gaan = dmx-in versie nemen. Kwa programeren ben ik het eens met menno, lj valt op verschillende manieren te programeren dus ieder zen ding, kan alleen zeggen dat wij hoofdzakelijk gebruik maken van transparent cues. 1 nadeel vindt ik de beperking van 12 "cueslots" maarja, da hangt ook weer vanaf hoe je programeert. Sinds enige tijd zit er ook een effect generator bij die je op alle kanalen kan gebruiken enkel is deze nog in ontwikkeling en ontbreekt er hier en daar nogwel wat aan kwa controle  :Smile:  En wat dat handig e.d betreft, als je overweg kan in een wintendo omgeving en ene beetje inzicht hebt ben je er snel mee weg.

Wat sture we er mee:
12x mac250
8x CX2
8x 218
8x robocolorII
2x fibersource QFX150
1x wizard
3x atomic3000

Greetz
Dave

----------


## peentje

kwam afgelopen weekend in een discotheek in Eesveen een bandje tegen die ook met een computerprogje werkt voor 6(?) moving heads. De 2 keer 6 pars, de acl's en de floodlights werkden door een andere tafel aan gestuurd... Dus twee man voor al het licht.... Het grootste nadeel was dat de persoon die niet met de laptop mocht spelen een magnetische aantrekkingskracht had tot de floodlight. Het idee bij ons was dat hij die lamjes ook gewoon had kunnen laten branden, dat had ongeveer het zelfde effect....

Wat ik bedoel:
Bedenk voor je er mee begint.... wat doe je met de rest van het licht... heb je de computer nodig?..... kan iedereen er mee overweg of ben je de enige?...... Is er geen goede console die alles ook kan en net zo breed of smal inzetbaar is.....



if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## Freddie

Als je dmx gesturde dimmers hebt, kan je ze ook gewoon op LJ aansluiten, als je dan ook nog een dmx tafeltje met ong. 24 faders eraan hangt, dan kan je de normale lampjes gewoon doorlinken naar je tafel, en dan heb je maar weer 1 man nodig. (en je kan sneller je programma's inladen, zonder snel een muisarm te krijgen)

----------


## peentje

Ik doe regelmatig de begeleiding van radio-dj's. Vaak komt het voor dat je dan ergens achter het meubel terecht komt met de dj en de huis-dj en lj er dan vandoor gaan.... het is neit alles om gedurende een aantal uren de boel maar dezelfde chase te laten door lopen dus ga ik vaak zelf ook wel wat spelen.... Het vervelendste zijn dan de pc's de gewone tafels zijn zonder uitleg sneller onder de knie te krijgen dan de pc. Eenmaal raden waar mijn keuze naar uit zal gaan.... De combinatie van aktief en passief licht gaat ook beter samen op een console.... Met een 12 kanaals sgm kun je al leuk beginnen, maar natuurlijk zijn er betere en duurdere.... Ook de instap-types zijn vaak ook wel leuk maar wat vager in het begrijpen en minder overzichtelijk.... Wij staan wel eens met twee man achter een sgm, dan doet de een het aktieve licht-deel de andere de parren, geeft wel leuk effect en je kunt lekker gek doen...


if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Wat logisch programmeren is?
> Iets waar je zelf als operator de logica in ziet <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Uhhhh is me tot nu toe nog niet gelukt <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Kan iemand het principe van LJ even kort uitleggen? Ik snap niet precies wat het nut van zoiets is als je er een console aanhangt, waarom dan niet werken met de console, wat geeft LJ voor uitbreiding daarop??

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Dave C

de console vervangt uw muis voor een groot deel  :Smile:  Je kan allerlei functies toewijzen op dmx kanalen, of gewoon channels van je console gaan patchen via lj. Bij ons dient de console voor de intensitys van de groepen en voor de snelheden van de sequences. Je hoeft echt geen duur dmx console te kopen, gewoon standaard tafeltje met goeie faders en flash buttons volstaat.

----------


## Roland

Ik heb Lightjockey nu ongeveer 2,5 jaar. 
zet altijd een 2e scherm aan mijn laptop op het ene scherm de fixtures en op het andere scherm de que lijsten met time-controllers ed. tevens heb ik de 2518 controller erbij hangen voor het conventioneel te regelen. 

het is inderdaad jammer dat je maar 12 plaatsen hebt in de que lijst.
maar dit is simmel op te lossen door goed te programmeren. 

Zet zoveel mogelijk onder hotkeys en werk goed met je background ques. Deze kun je namelijk zonder dat alles stil ligt opnieuw laden. en deze kun je onder toets combinaties zetten. 

op deze manier kun je toch aardig wat dingen doen.





Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## duncanV

> citaat:
> Hallo, Ik ben van plan om lightjockey te gaan gebruiken, ik heb het reeds gedownload en geinstalleerd, maarja zonder controllerkaart kom je niet verder dan wat spelen. Ik denk wel dat het een stuk overzichtelijker is dan mijn lite-puter CX5.
> 
> Echter, DMX is toch niets anders dan RS-485? Waarom kan ik niet gewoon een RS-232 naar RS-485 converter gebruiken? dit zal vast niet gaan want martin zal wel een of andere beveiliging aangebracht hebben. Uitdaging voor hackers???
> 
> Groeten Jeroen, RadicalBeats drive-in shows



Beste Jeroen,

DMX is GEEN RS485, het langvergane Martin protocol was wel rs-485, het fundamentele verschil zit em in het feit dat RS485 enkel "dmx"-veranderingen doorstuurde, DMX stuurt 40x per seconde de hele rimram van 512 kanalen door de kabel. (ook al zijn er geen waarden veranderd) 
Puur theoretisch kan je stellen dat RS485 een beter protocol is maar ja ...
Fysisch zijn de signalen wel identiek = 5V blokgolfjes.

groet,

Duncan.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> DMX is GEEN RS485, het langvergane Martin protocol was wel rs-485, het fundamentele verschil zit em in het feit dat RS485 enkel "dmx"-veranderingen doorstuurde, DMX stuurt 40x per seconde de hele rimram van 512 kanalen door de kabel. (ook al zijn er geen waarden veranderd)



Euh???

Wel enkele bedenkingen met je posting :

Klopt idd dat het Martin protocol enkel de veranderingen doorstuurde over de RS485-interface en DMX de kanalen 'constant' verstuurd. ( FYI : dat moeten er daarvoor geen 512 zijn, controllers met bv 192 kanalen sturen er ook maar slechts 192 constant uit).

DMX werkt met EIA-485 (RS485) receivers en transmitters.
Het verschil tussen het enkel versturen van updates (zoals bv Martin-protocol) en het doorsturen van alle info (DMX-protocol) zit hem alleen op softwareniveau en NIET op hardwareniveau...

EIA-485 (RS485) is de carrier van het DMX-signaal... De hardware (drivers) zijn IDENTIEK voor RS485 en DMX!

Hihi, dat is ff simpel uitgelegd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>









De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> EIA-485 (RS485) is de carrier van het DMX-signaal... De hardware (drivers) zijn IDENTIEK voor RS485 en DMX!



Beetje offtopic...<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

RS232 en RS485 zijn manieren om een signaal over te brengen, met andere woorden, welk voltage, welke draden, enz...DMX, DeenseDMX, AMX, CMX, whatever zijn protocollen. de Hardware voor DMX is gewoon RS485, het zijn 2 verschillende soorten. 

Om op de oorspronkelijke vraag te antwoorden : een converter van RS232 naar RS485 (we spreken nu NIET over gelijk welk protocol) kan niet omdat RS232 maar baudrates kan halen tot 9600 (meer kan, maar dan kom je problemen tegen). Maar een baudrate van 250.000 zal nooit gehaald worden met RS232. Dus nee, het is niet mogelijk.
(om Aart bij te treden...)

Tiemen

----------


## Gielis HJ

Omzetter van RS232 naar RS485 gaat wel, met een microcontroller, alleen worden de DMX signalen dan maar om de X-aantal klokpulsen gerefreshed.

Dus 250000 / 9600 = +-26

dus de DMX lijn zal 26 keer trager gerefreshed worden dan normaal.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat: Als je dmx gesturde dimmers hebt, kan je ze ook gewoon op LJ aansluiten, als je dan ook nog een dmx tafeltje met ong. 24 faders eraan hangt, dan kan je de normale lampjes gewoon doorlinken naar je tafel, en dan heb je maar weer 1 man nodig.



En wat is het nut van LJ dan nog? Leg het geld wat je kwijt bent voor peecee, monitoren en de software bij de tafel en je kunt een erg leuk tafeltje kopen waar je ook je dimmers aan kan hangen, je digi op kan mikken en op een fatsoenlijke werkbare manier een sjooooow op kunt proggen en kunt draaien.

Zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik heb nooit goed begrepen waarom er mensen zijn die zweren bij het sturen van een lichtshowtje via een toestenbord. Er is toch niets fijners dan direct control en direct access via Faders en Buttons die ook nog eens op een logische plaats zitten en je niet hoeft te zoeken op een schermpje waar nou wat zit.

In de Status Cue software zit ook een software matige console, handig als je tafel het opeens niet meer doet of je laat hem in de loods staan. Heb er voor de gein eens mee gespeeld, maar het werkt volkomen kut. Doe mij maar gewoon de faders en drukknoppen. Dan ben ik een stuk vrolijker.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Menno....simpel vraagje....Heb je LJ al ooit gebruikt?

----------


## DeMennooos

Zou bijna zeggen ***zijdank niet.
Het het te vaak van dichtbij mee mogen maken dat ze lopen te frotten met een keyboard terwijl je met een tafel de handelingen die ik ze dan zie doen vele malen sneller kan maken.

Vraagje. Wat kost een complete en volledige snel werkende LJ set voor liveacts (geen dixo)

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## John b

Ik heb op mijn LJ een 12 kanaals DMX tafeltje hangen (Botex dc12),
en gebruik volop Hotkeys.
vind dat ik dan aardig direct control en direct access heb.
Zonder dat dmx tafeltje zou het inderdaad geen werken zijn.
kan ofline mij showtjes thuis voorbereiden op mijn home pc. 
Heb 1000 euro voor LJ en 1000 euro voor een pc betaald, daar koop je niet een fatsoenlijke tafel voor (Toch?)

Okee, zou liever een pearl hebben, maar dat zit een beetje boven mij begroting. 

Ben best tevreden met mij LJ. 




John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Kav

Met de nodige hulpmiddelen (touch-screen, extern tafeltje) kun je er behoorlijk wat uithalen. Met de standaard installatie kun je eigenlijk heel weinig of eigenlijk niet expressief werken. Door veel paletjes op het touchscreen te zetten kun je toch snel en intuïtief werken.. Zonder touchscreen vind ik het echt nix.

Maar qua prijs/kwaliteit zit het wel goed. Maar het blijft een beetje  'behelpen'. Voor live situaties kun je MI toch beter een Pearl of Hog gebruiken, maar dat is weer een heel andere prijsklasse.


jaldiedal

----------


## timescape

He Kav en anderen,

ik ben ook van plan om te beginnen met light-jockey, maar ben nog volop informatie aan het verzamelen. Ik zag dat jij ook met een touch-sreen werkt, en dit was eigelijk ook mijn idee. Maar als je met een touch-screen werkt, heb je toch eigelijk geen externe tafel meer nodig, of zie ik dit verkeerd ? En verder : waar kun je zoal touch-screens halen ? Heb al een beetje gezocht op internet, maar ik kan weinig aanbieders vinden eigelijk. 
Welke versie van LJ is verder aan te raden ? Ik neem aan dat je alleen de dmx-out versie nodig hebt als je met een externe tafel werkt ?
Bij voorbaat dank,

Jeroen

krabbel

----------


## John b

Ik zou altijd met dmx in nemen, zodat je minimaal intensity, macro (shape gen)speed en ampitude live kan regelen.
Als ik het goed begrepen hebt kan je nu via de usb er een dmx in module aanhangen (correct me if i'm wrong).

Voor de touch-screen jongens, gebruiken julie dan 2 schermen ?



John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## -Aart-

Fairlight ( http://www.fairlight.nl ) verkoopt 18" TFT LJ tochscreens, die zijn echter pittig aan de prijs (E 1800 oid)

De `normale' PCI/ISA LJ kaartjes hebben allen een DMX-in, zie verder hun site.  http://www.martin.dk/product/product...ct=lightjockey

----------


## DeMennooos

touchscreens zijn er ook voor  1290 (leuke besparing tov Fairlight en kun je weer in de LJ investeren  :Wink: )

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Huuuuuu....wil toch Menno ff beetje tegenspreken als geluidspik zijn..maar naar aanleiding met de ervaring tot LJ....Ik heb een paar keer met LJ gewerkt, maar je kunt er veel makkelijker mee programeren dan met een "tafel" En de "direct acces" werkt uitermate goed...Maar natuurlijk geldt hier de goude regel, zoals ie geldt bij bijna ieder apparaat...Je moet er mee om kunnen gaan, om er goed mee te kunnen werken....Anders wil ik je wel een keer bij ons uitnodigen, Menno...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## DeMennooos

Die uitnodiging neem ik bij deze van je aan.
Sta voor (bijna) alles open.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Oke dan..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Roland

Als je kijkt naar Prijs kwaliteit dan is lightjockey redelijk goedkoop.

Pc heeft geen hoge eisen. 2e hands kost ongeveer 300 Euro. Extra scherm 200 euro. 
Lighjockey zelf 1200 euro. + nog een kleine losse controller. 800 Euro

tel je op is 2500 euro. Daar krijg je geen Pearl voor.

Maar volgens mij is het ook een kwestie van waar je mee begonnen bent.

Zelfde discussie wordt vaak gevoerd over de Pioneer en Denon cd-spelers


Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## Kav

> citaat:
> tel je op is 2500 euro. Daar krijg je geen Pearl voor.



2e hands kom je ze wel tegen rond die prijs, dus dan zou ik toch voor een 2e hands Pearl kiezen  :Big Grin: 

jaldiedal

----------


## timescape

Hallo weer,

ben net begonnen met Lightjockey, daarover een paar vraagjes :
-Wat is het nut om meerdere sequences in een cue te zetten ?
Is dit gewoon om in principe meerdere "programma's" achtereenvolgens af te spelen ?
-Als je aan het draaien bent, zijn je "programma's" dan je cue's ?
En is er een apart scherm voor afspelen, of is dit hetzelfde als tijdens programmeren ?
-Het is al eens gevraagd, maar ik kon het niet terugvinden : Hoe krijg ik mijn T4 dimmer-balkjes op de Lightjockey desktop ?
-Meerdere mensen hebben het over 2 schermen voor gebruik met Lightjockey. Waar is dat 2e scherm voor ?

Ik hoop dat iemand mij verder kan helpen, ben wat LJ betreft een echte newbie. Al veel gezocht en handleiding erbij, maar toch...

Bij voorbaat dank,

Jeroen

krabbel

----------


## jakobjan

Hallo Jeroen,





> citaat: -Wat is het nut om meerdere sequences in een cue te zetten ?



Je kunt een cue opbouwen uit 12 sequences,  je kunt elk van deze sequences een andere functie geven. bijv

1 - color
2 - Gobo
3 - Pan/Tilt
4 - Shutter
5 - Dimmer

Als je dan meerdere cueues maakt waarvan een aantal transparant kun je het volgende krijgen..

cue  1              in cue 2(transparant) zou je kunnen zetten
1 - blauw
2 - ster
3 - Cirkel
4 - open
5 - 50%

in cue 2(transparant) zou je kunnen zetten
1 - Rood
2 -
3 - 
4 -
5 - 100%.

Als nu cue 1 eerst geladen wordt en even later cue 2 zullen alleen kleur en dimmer wijzigen..






> citaat: -Als je aan het draaien bent, zijn je "programma's" dan je cue's ?



Meestal zijn het de cueues als basis,  maar je kunt er ook sequences door heen gebruiken..





> citaat: En is er een apart scherm voor afspelen, of is dit hetzelfde als tijdens programmeren ?



Probeer hier Lightjockey Touch eens voor], dan heb je een scherm vol aanklikbare knoppen..





> citaat:-Het is al eens gevraagd, maar ik kon het niet terugvinden : Hoe krijg ik mijn T4 dimmer-balkjes op de Lightjockey desktop ?



Fixture configuration --&gt; generic 4 channel dimmer





> citaat:Meerdere mensen hebben het over 2 schermen voor gebruik met Lightjockey. Waar is dat 2e scherm voor ?



Op het 2de scherm zou je bijv LJ touch kunnen draaien,  of een aantal controls heen plaatsen,  ik gebruik het zelf vaak als ik thuis een show in elkaar moet zetten, om de offline viz. weer te geven, dan kan ik gelijk zien hoe het lijkt.


suc6






Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## timescape

Hee Jakob-Jan, 

bedankt voor je informatie, ben al wat wijzer geworden. Ik denk dat het zoiezo ook veel proberen zal worden...
Over dat LJ Touch trouwens, is dit een apart programma ?

Bedankt nogmaals en ik hoop ook alvast.

Jeroen

krabbel

----------


## jakobjan

LJ touch en nog veel meer kun je hier http://www.martin.dk/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=14 downloaden,  hier vind je ook nog meer info,,


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Die uitnodiging neem ik bij deze van je aan.
> Sta voor (bijna) alles open.
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's



Ook hoop voor Olaf dat Menno die afspraak nakomt, ik wacht ook al bijna een half jaar op zijn bezoek naar Fairlight voor een introductie van de MaXXyz.
Ik denk dat ik binnenkort maar een keer op de stoep sta bij Menno met de MaXXyz, misschien kan ik het combineren met LightJockey en ShowDesigner.

Menno het spijt me dat ik het moet zeggen, maar elke keer als het merk Martin wordt genoemd in een van de Topics ga je steigeren als een paard, maar stiekem wil je wel van alles van weten of mee werken. Vreemd toch...<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## timescape

hola,

ik heb nou LJ touch gedownload, en het zier er veelbelovend uit. Ik ben er al even mee bezig geweest, en heb mijn scherm nou zo ingedeeld, dat kolom 1 de shutter is (van dicht,stroben,open) en kolom 2 en 3 alle kleuren, 4 gobo's en ga zo maar door.  Maar als ik dan bijvoorbeeld op de knop rood duw, en daarna op blauw, dan staan ze dus beide ingedrukt, nu weet ik dat een masterpiece bijv. dan gewoon wit uitstuurt. Ik heb het pakket nog niet officieel gekocht (LJ) dus ik kan niet ondervinden wat LJ ermee doet. Maar is het niet mogelijk om je knoppen in LJtouch een soort van "only" functie te geven. Dat je bijvoorbeeld tegelijk maar 1 kleur en 1 gobo ingedrukt kunt hebben ? 
Ook als ik straks mijn PAR-programma's onder die knoppen zet, zou dit heel handig zijn. 

Ter informatie: 
Er wordt aangestuurd :

2 x Martin MX-4
2 x T-4 dimmerbalk
1 x Botex strobe (DMX)
1 x DMX rookmachine
2 x Switchpack

Ik hoop dat iemand mijn ,met veel text beschreven, vraag begrijpt en hier ook een antwoord op weet. 


vriendelijke groet,

Jeroen

krabbel

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou heb ik met Olaf al wat langer en anders contact dan dat ik met jullie heb dus daar hoef je je geen zorgen over te maken.

De demo van de Max komt er zeker wel, maar naar aanleiding van jou reactie dat ie nog niet af was, begin 2003 gereed zou zijn en de opmerkingen van mensen die al wel een demo hebben gezien dat er nog mooie blue screens of death waren geven mij nou niet echt een haast gevoel....
Daarnaast heb ik ook nog andere werkzaamheden die bij mij echt voorrang hebben.





> citaat:Menno het spijt me dat ik het moet zeggen, maar elke keer als het merk Martin wordt genoemd in een van de Topics ga je steigeren als een paard, maar stiekem wil je wel van alles van weten of mee werken. Vreemd toch...



Onbekend maakt onbemind zeggen ze wel eens. Heb ook al vaker geroepen dat ik open sta voor vernieuwingen. Een bezoek aan Fairlight met koffietest en meer achtergrond info over de produkten heeft al een aantal keren hier op de agenda gestaan, alleen was het altijd een last-minute agenda punt. En helaas werkzaamheden die er voor zorgen dat ik mijn boterhammen ook nog kan beleggen gaan voor.

Dat ik er mee werk, wil niet zeggen dat ik meteen idolaat van het merk ben... De enige reden waarom er een stapeltje Martin ligt is puur een  kwestie. Dat Skoda in het verleden een slechte naam had wil nog niet zeggen dat de nieuwe Skoda's ook slecht zijn....

Ben serieus benieuwd wat er verandert is aan de MAC250/2 en of dat dan ook ten goede is...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> De demo van de Max komt er zeker wel, maar naar aanleiding van jou reactie dat ie nog niet af was, begin 2003 gereed zou zijn en de opmerkingen van mensen die al wel een demo hebben gezien dat er nog mooie blue screens of death waren geven mij nou niet echt een haast gevoel....



Grote onzin!!!! Je vergist of hebt de verkeerde info. Ze zijn wel eens vast gelopen maar nooit blauwe schermen.

Nou Menno ter info, het betreft een Mac250 Kryton (clubversie) en de Mac250 Newton (stage versie)
Specificaties volgen na de introductie. Omdat de importeur een goede samenwerking heeft met de boy's van J&H zal er zeer binnenkort aandacht worden besteed aan de introductie van de "nieuwe Mac250"


Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## jakobjan

Hallo Jeroen,

Ik denk dat je deze vraag het beste op het LJ forum van Martin kan stellen.
Daar is namelijk de programmeur van LJ Touch, Paul Pelletier,  ik denk dat hij jou antwoord heel goed kan beantwoorden, of in overweging nemen om het er bij in te programmeren..


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## timescape

Hee Jakob Jan, 

bedankt voor de tip, zoals je hebt gezien meteen beantwoord !
Volgende vraag : ik maak in LJ sequences, van bijvoorbeeld alles op Off, en dan klik ik op blauw, en save deze sequence. Deze noem ik blauw. Zo voor alle kleuren en alle gobo's. In LJtouch ga ik nu knoppen toewijzen, en zet deze dus in de groepen zoals Paul aangaf. Als ik nu echter bv. 1 gobo kies, in het wit dus gewoon (standaard) en vervolgens klik ik op een kleur, dan verandert de gobo. Moet ik hier misschien cue's gebruiken ? 
Ik blijf proberen......

Groeten Jeroen 



krabbel

----------


## jakobjan

Het kan dan zijn, dat de snap of fade aan staan voor de gobo,

Cue's gebruiken is veel makkelijker,  maar welke fixtures gebruik je?


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## timescape

zie een stuk of 6 berichten hierboven

groeten Jeroen

krabbel

----------


## jakobjan

Oops gemist,

<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
blijft over het snap/fade verhaal..

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> bezoek aan Fairlight met koffietest en meer achtergrond info over de produkten heeft al een aantal keren hier op de agenda gestaan, alleen was het altijd een last-minute agenda punt. Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's



Beste Menno,

Check de agenda van Hennie volgende week.
Kom ik effe wat demonstreren, helaas geen MaXXyz. Daarvoor moet je toch echt even in Bemmel komen koffie testen.

Zie je dan.....



Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## DeMennooos

Heb hem al gemaild. Volgende week moet denk ik wel te regelen zijn als ik zo mijn agenda bekijk.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## dj jeff--bluestarparty

hey jongens even tussendoor.....

ik heb zaterdag een grote klus dus ben ff naar de verhuurder gegaan  ik krijg movitecjes sl250 mee maar net in light jockey gezet en het hele raster en puntje in het movment schermpje zijn weg :EEK!:  het is nu gewoon wit. kan iemand mij helpen? :Confused: 


alvast bdankt,

jeffrey :Cool:

----------


## lichtpuntje

Ff kijken of je een andere personality-file kan krijgen van de martin-site. Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar lijkt mij een foutje in de internal patch.
Of (als je beetje creatief bent) gewoon zelf profieltje schrijven... neemt paar minuten in beslag, maar dan kun je bijvoorbeeld ook zelf je kleurenpalet aanmaken. Het wil wel gebeuren dat de voorgekauwde kleurtjes niet kloppen (ook veel voorkomend probleem bij niet-martin merken) door een andere versie kop o.i.d.

Succes!

Groeten,
Thomas

----------


## DJ_matthias

hello mede-forummers
heb een vraagje over lightjockey:

ik heb al wel een degelijk showtje in elkaar gebokst met moves, colors, gobo's en de hele handel, maar nu heb ik op de site van martin een "pre-made" show gevonden met rustige cue's, hevige cue's, allerhande sequences voor de scans die ik ter beschikking heb (SCX700's)
is er enige manier om alle of enkele van deze cue's/sequences over te hevelen in mijn eigen show?

----------


## stekelvarke

Je download de User Library van op de Martin website.
Daarna zou je hem via System -> User Libraries kunnen toevoegen.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Je download de User Library van op de Martin website.
> Daarna zou je hem via System -> User Libraries kunnen toevoegen.



uhu, dit had ik al... maar ik zou graag de sequences/cue's van de gedownloade User Library van Martin toevoegen aan mijn zelfgemaakte show (hier zitten nog enkele ledparren etc in)
dus kan ik kopieren of overzetten van de ene (Martin) User Library naar de andere (mijn zelfgemaakte)?

----------


## stekelvarke

Uit de Martin Lightjockey Help file:





> It is not possible to share or import data from different libraries. It is not  advisable to manually copy or move files from Windows explorer. The different  data structures of LightJockey are often very dependent on each other, and may  not function if copied from different libraries.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Uit de Martin Lightjockey Help file:



verdorie... is spijtig! Had anders een puike library gehad met vanalles wat... dan moet ik er maar wat op vinden om 2 aparte te gebruiken! desnoods herprogrammeer ik alles maar terug in de martin file...

toch bedankt stekelvarke!

----------


## Jupilears

dag beste mensen!

ik heb van de site van martin een aantal shows kunnen downloaden voor de SCX 700 scans. dit is verwerkt als .LBJ file. maar het probleem is dat ik zo snel niet kan uitvinden waar ik deze file moet plaatsen. weet iemand van jullie het? want op het forum van Martin kan ik door de bomen het bos een beetje niet meer zien.. zou fijn zijn als ik via deze weg een antwoord op mijn vraag kon krijgen!

----------


## DJ_matthias

ga via system naar user libraries, doe create new library en dan restore backup.
kies je .LBJ file en klaar is kees

----------


## kosi

> Uit de Martin Lightjockey Help file:



Klopt niet echt. Je kan wel bestanden tussen verschillende libraries uitwisselen maar je moet gewoon even opletten. Elke sequence of cue heeft in LJ een nummer. Onder die nummer wordt de file ook weggeschreven. Je zoekt dus eerst welke sequences je nodig hebt, en daarna kopieer je ze naar de andere library. Eventueel renamen zal je wel moeten doen. 

Wil je een volledige show overnemen, dan heb je 2 mogelijkheden. Je opent een show en vervolgens open je een nieuwe show waarbij je zegt copy files from show. Of je neemt een backup van je show, maakt een nieuwe show, je opent die nieuwe show (heeeeeel belangrijk) en dan restore je. Die bestanden zijn maar een paar 100 kb groot. Laatste manier is makkelijkst om tussen verschillende lj pc's shows uit te wisselen

----------

